# Emails nachträglich auf Spam prüfen



## daff (25. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie man ein Maildir nachträglich auf Spam prüft und bei einem Fund diese in einen Spam-Ordner verschiebt? 
Ich nutze Debian 4.0, Spamassassin und Courier

daff


----------



## hahni (25. Aug. 2008)

Wenn diese im MailDir-Format vorliegen, klappt folgendes:

---
for i in *;do cat "$i" | sa-learn --spam --showdots;done
---


----------



## daff (25. Aug. 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort aber leider nützt mir das nix. Ich will Spamassassin nicht beibringen was spam ist sondern schon vorhandene auf spam untersuchen und bei einem Treffer automatisch diese in den Junkordner verschieben lassen.


----------



## hahni (25. Aug. 2008)

Quasi Nachrichten, die im Subject die Kennung Spam haben, einfach verschieben?


----------



## daff (25. Aug. 2008)

naja die meisten mails wurden vorher noch nicht mit einem spamfilter geprüft sodass diese noch keine info über spam im subject bzw header haben. man müsste diese also nochmal prüfen und dann alle die, die X-Spam-Status: Yes im Header stehen haben in den Ordner Junk verschieben (was bei neuen Mails automatisch über procmailrc gemacht wird)


----------

